# Need help with kindergarten and flat



## jmi (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello

We will be moving to Hong Kong in summer and desperately need some advice:

LIVING/RENT: 
- Which area is good to live in for a family with two small boys (aged 2 and 4) with possibilities to go outside – park or beach or cycling or anything nature
- Of course it would be nice to have a pool, a playground, a supermarket with western products and a gym in the building or close by.
- If possible not more than half an hour for my husband to work (Connaught Road / Central) by public transport
- Does anybody know a good estate agent for expats?
- How high should the budget for a 3 bedroom flat be? (the employer is paying)
- Other things to put on the priority list for searching a flat to rent?

SCHOOL:
- Our boys are 2 and 4 years old. We would like to send them together to the same nursery/preschool/kindergarten.
- As we will return back home to Switzerland before our children will go to school we would like to send them to a kindergarten that is “easy” without too much pressure in learning maths etc. but more playing. In Switzerland they only start reading/writing/maths when they are 6.
- They understand quite a bit of English but speaking is not fluent.
- School fees are probably no issue (employer is paying)
- We had a look at highgatehouse and Montessori Kindergartens. Any recommendations? 

Any other important info that we should think of while moving from Switzerland to Hong Kong?
Any input will be highly appreciated


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

jmi said:


> SCHOOL:
> - Our boys are 2 and 4 years old. We would like to send them together to the same nursery/preschool/kindergarten.
> - As we will return back home to Switzerland before our children will go to school we would like to send them to a kindergarten that is “easy” without too much pressure in learning maths etc. but more playing. In Switzerland they only start reading/writing/maths when they are 6.
> - They understand quite a bit of English but speaking is not fluent.
> ...


jmi

Try the German Swiss International School in Hong Kong

http://mygsis.gsis.edu.hk/people/staff/kindergarten/


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

jmi said:


> Any other important info that we should think of while moving from Switzerland to Hong Kong?
> Any input will be highly appreciated


All Hong Kong residents over the age of 11 requires to carry an ID card at all times. You can apply via the Hong Kong Immigration Department. Please see link below - 

GovHK: Registration / Replacement of a Hong Kong Identity Card


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Banking

You can also consider opening a Hong Kong bank account with the HSBC before you leave Switzerland. HSBC is one of the biggest retail banks in Hong Kong with lots of branches. With HSBC, you can also deposit and withdraw CHF 500 worth of banknotes into / from your HSBC Hong Kong account per day. 

For HSBC bank accounts, please see link below - 

https://www.hsbc.com.hk/1/2/hk/banking/accounts#fcy_acc

For service charges, please see this link - 

https://www.hsbc.com.hk/1/PA_esf-ca-app-content/content/hongkongpws/pdf/bank-tariffs_2015feb_e.pdf


----------

